# Vermont castings radiance 2600 problems.



## Bmanges (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello all, looking for some imput on a older Vermont casting radiance natural gas stove2600. I purchased used about four years ago and everything has been fine until last few weeks. First problem is I started have delayed lighting from the thermostat.I can hear the stat send signal to stove sometimes takes five or ten minutes to light sometimes doesn't light at all.tapping on gas valve seems to solve this problem most time.i have checked to make sure stat wires are well connected. Problem two is a venting issue. I ran 4 inch bvent from stove straight up thr roofwith a 7 inch single wall  wich I believe is just decorative.recently I have been getting strong fumes (eyes burn when close to stove) and  co2 detecter has gone off one time. As well as stove has shut itself down a few times. I went on roof checked all pipe connections looked down bvent completely clear, can see straight to floor. I have shut stove down until resolved. Cold air just rushes down  bvent,is this normal? What could be causing my venting probs? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thxs Bryan.


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 25, 2015)

Sounds like you should schedule a service call from a competent local company..

#1, bad or sticky valve, loose wires, weak t-pile
#2,  b-vent is notorious for letting drafts into or out of the home.
a spill switch should kill the stove if it dumps exhaust into the home. Double check with the installation manual to see if the b-vent is installed properly, tall enough etc


----------

